# programme deinstallieren - vfat unter linux

## zbled

sodala, wieder mal 2 fragen :)

programme deinstallieren

also, prinipiell ist ja das emerge unmerge ja fein. nur gibt es folgendes problem. angenommen, ich installiere ein paket, das abhängigkeiten zu 3 anderen paketen hat, die beim "emerge blabla" mitinstalliert werden, und entschliesse mich nach ein paar tagen, das programm blabla wieder zu deinstallieren, so bleiben die durch die abhängigkeit installierten pakete jedoch installiert. gibt es eine einstellungsmöglichkeit, dass diese pakete auch automatisch deinstalliert werden?

vfat unter linux

ich habe noch eine letzte vfat partition (keine ahnung warum). jedenfalls wissen wir alle, daß die partitionen leicht defragmentieren. ist das unter linux genauso, oder verwaltet linux vfat partitionen anders als windows? falls zweiteres, wie defragmentiert man vfat-partitionen unter linux?

----------

## meyerm

1. Geht im Moment leider nicht. Das ist ein grosses Manko an Portage. Aber Gentoo waere nicht Gentoo, wenn man sich damit zufrieden geben wuerde. Soweit ich weiss, wird an diesem Feature bereits eifrig gebastelt.

2. Ich kann Dir von vfat wirklich nur abraten. Nimm doch reiserfs oder ext3. Wenn Du es aber als Transport Partition zwischen Linux und Windows brauchst, dann defragmentier es einfach unter Windows. Denn Windows wird ja wohl auch darauf rumschreiben und damit wuerde Dir selbst die intelligenteste Linux-software welche Fragmentierung verhindert nix nuetzen  :Wink: 

----------

## zbled

zu 2. windows existiert auf meinem computer nicht mehr, nur noch gentoo :)... also, wenn windows nicht mehr auf der platte ist, verwaltet dann linux die fat partition geschickter oder defragmentiert sie trotzdem? ;)

was ist eigentlich der vorteil von raiser? ich habe alle laufwerke auf ext3 (bis auf das eine vfat) formatiert.

----------

## mglauche

linux defragmentiert vfat sicherlich nicht, und behandelt es auch nicht besonders ... (warscheinlich eher schlechter als win* ....  :Wink: 

reiserfs ist schneller bei vielen kleinen dateien, ext3 ist ein recht gutes allround dateisystem.. Wenn du schon alle auf ext3 hast, lass es so  :Wink:  umstieg auf reiser würde nichts besonderes bringen...

wenn du allerdings einen high-volume Squid proxy oder einen dicken email Server hast, dann bringt reiser ne menge  :Smile: 

----------

## meyerm

Ich stimme mglauche 100%ig zu.  :Smile: 

 *mglauche wrote:*   

> linux defragmentiert vfat sicherlich nicht, und behandelt es auch nicht besonders ... (warscheinlich eher schlechter als win* .... 

 

Und aus diesem Grunde wuerde ich Dir eben raten - da Du ja gar kein Windows mehr hast  :Very Happy:  - die Partition einfach als ext3 oder reiserfs zu formatieren. Sofern Du keine Performancebezogenen Entscheidungen treffen brauchst, koenntest Du ersteres nehmen weil der Rest auch so formatiert ist und Du Dich damit auskennst oder zweiteres, weil es was neues ist, das ausprobiert werden muss (so geht's zumindest mir auf meinem "Spass-Rechner" immer; dementsprechend oft wird er auch neu eingerichtet...  :Wink: )

----------

## citizen428

 *zbled wrote:*   

> programme deinstallieren
> 
> also, prinipiell ist ja das emerge unmerge ja fein. nur gibt es folgendes problem. angenommen, ich installiere ein paket, das abhängigkeiten zu 3 anderen paketen hat, die beim "emerge blabla" mitinstalliert werden, und entschliesse mich nach ein paar tagen, das programm blabla wieder zu deinstallieren, so bleiben die durch die abhängigkeit installierten pakete jedoch installiert. gibt es eine einstellungsmöglichkeit, dass diese pakete auch automatisch deinstalliert werden?
> 
> 

 

Ist noch nicht in Portage integriert, aber im Ticks&Tricks Forum hat Naan Yaar mal ein Shellskript dafür gepostet:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=8453

HTH

citizen428

----------

